# Snack sticks in a dehydrator



## wayoutwest (Feb 18, 2017)

Hi I was wondering if anyone ever made snack sticks in the dehydrator. I've made jerky before, but not sticks. Just was thinking of the ground meat. I plan on smoking for about 3 hours then finishing off in the dehydrator. Reason is I got 20lbs of snack sticks & 20 lbs of SS. I don't want to be smoking for 3 days. I plan on smoking the SS for 3-4 hrs then Sious Vide, then while in the water bath smoke the next 10 lbs of snack sticks for 3 hrs then finish in dehydrator, then smoke the last 10lb entirely in the smoker. Just not sure if the dehydrator will make the sticks come up to temp?


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 18, 2017)

Sounds like a pretty good project, are you using cure? What size snack sticks are you making?


----------



## wayoutwest (Feb 18, 2017)

Yes I'm using cure. The normal ratio 1tsp per 5lb of meat. The snack stick size is 17mm


----------

